# 1980 2418 power king



## daved125 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a 1980 2418 power king tractor. K361 kohler engine, new piston, rings, bearing. Mower deck needs repair, plow blade in very good shape, 3 point hitch, hydraulics working great. What to sell. What should I ask?


----------

